# Red rash on snout and around eyes



## Murphyviz (Oct 24, 2017)

We have a 11 month old wire haired vizsla and he has developed a read and itchy rash on his snout and around his eyes.

His tummy looks a bit pink this am also but that doesnt seem to be bothering him.

No lumps or bumps just an pink/red rash that makes him want to rub his face on everything....

Ideas?!?


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Sounds like some kind of skin allergy. Reminds me of eczema but I'm not sure if dogs can get that as well.

I'd probably check with a vet. You can try to figure out if it's food related: is he eating something new/different, new treats. Was he rolling in something outside, was his bed maybe washed with a detergent he's allergic to or something that he's touching/laying on. 

Mine got pretty red around the eyes a few times before when we were at the dog park (the park's landscape and overall...just stupid). There's a lot of dust and dry ground at the gate of the park when the dogs get in because they never let the grass grow in fully so now when it's hot and dry in the summer, it's dust everywhere. I'm pretty sure the dust getting in his eyes is what made it so red for him.


----------



## Murphyviz (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Pez999

thanks for the feedback.
the only thing that has changed in the last week was how his bedding and towels were washed - used a bio instead of a non-bio!
have now rewashed all in the normal non-bio detergent.

going to vet anyhow for a check up but the above could be it!

Cheers


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Murphyviz said:


> Hi Pez999
> 
> thanks for the feedback.
> the only thing that has changed in the last week was how his bedding and towels were washed - used a bio instead of a non-bio!
> ...


Hopefully that's all it was. Good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It may very well be the detergent. My girl's eyelids, ears, and lips will get pink and feel hot to the touch if she eats chicken. A third possibility is some kind of contact dermatitis from running through tall grass.


----------



## Murphyviz (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks all!

he's off to the vet tonite for a check over...and will let you know of the outcome.

he is on a mixed diet of Royal Canin kibble since a pup but we have always tried cooked chicken or fish perhaps he has developed an allergy for both? hope not!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to watch what I put on my carpet, or any air fresheners in the house.
It doesn't bother some dogs, but others will be effected by it.


----------

